# Does screen size make difference



## imrocking_since92 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi guys,
I want to know if size of monitor makes difference on the perfomance.
Like suppose if i use 22 inch full hd monitor for a game and it gives 60fps.
What if i use 32 inch full hd monitor or may be 40 inch monitor. In that case will i get 60 fps or less. I tried seaching on google but it dint help i hope u guys can provide with an answer or even if u give a link on this matter its fine. Thanks.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 27, 2011)

I dont think so. YOu are at the same 1080p Native resolutin. Although bigger screens should give a better experience


----------



## Sarath (Oct 27, 2011)

The resolution makes a difference not the screen size.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 27, 2011)

Every monitor has a max. refresh rate, ideally its 60-75Hz. Suppose you are playing a game with a 60Hz Monitor you cannot exceed 60FPS level (if the images are properly synced with the Monitor known V-Sync) because the monitor can only display 60 frames per second. 60FPS is max. human eye can detect. There are monitors which work at higher refresh rate like 120Hz, in that case if your gpu is powerful enough you can get 120FPS. The higher the refresh rate, the less the flicker and more comfortable it is to the eyes.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 27, 2011)

^Human eyes can technically only detect 10hz


----------



## Garbage (Oct 27, 2011)

[offtopic]
Can you please rename the topic name from "*Does size make difference*" to "*Does monitor size make difference*"? 
I just read the topic name and came here to reply "YES". 
[/offtopic]


----------



## guru_urug (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^ roflmao!!!


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 27, 2011)

Garbage said:


> [offtopic]
> Can you please rename the topic name from "*Does size make difference*" to "*Does monitor size make difference*"?
> I just read the topic name and came here to reply "YES".
> [/offtopic]


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Oct 27, 2011)

thanks garbage for pointing out plszz stick to topic guys..
can u plszz give me that link if u can find it..
and if yes how much difference will it make??


----------



## Sarath (Oct 27, 2011)

I guess you know that Full-HD is equal to 2million pixels in all. So it doesn't matter how much space you cram it into. 

Same reason why bigger displays will need quad-HD or 4k when 150"+ show up. Full-HD will have to few pixels for such a huge display.

Also google it. You are most likely to find all that you are searching for.


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Oct 28, 2011)

i tried to google it and dint find anything..
i will make this simple if m getting 30 fps in 22 inch full hd will i get 30 fps on 40 inch full hd??


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 28, 2011)

imrocking_since92 said:


> i tried to google it and dint find anything..
> i will make this simple if m getting 30 fps in 22 inch full hd will i get 30 fps on 40 inch full hd??



At that same resolution, Yes.


----------

